# Check out my updated site



## rustyself (May 2, 2007)

Hello everyone!

i have updated my site to include pictures from our Houma, LA trip last weekend.  we held a clinic, and also a black belt rank test, so check it out.  
www.rustyself.com
thanks

rusty


----------

